# Drama (cinem. strings + others)



## Rob (Oct 21, 2009)

it's been a while since I posted smthing so here's a little thing (1.30) I did the other day, kind of old fashioned drama score, feat. cinematic strings, vsl bones and horns, wivi trumpets, sam timpani, gtown cymbals. Trying to get a coherent ensemble sound here mixing different stuff, not an easy task...

http://www.robertosoggetti.com/drama572.mp3


----------



## Shantar (Oct 21, 2009)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Johnny22 (Oct 21, 2009)

Fantastic music Rob !


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2009)

Shantar and Johnny, thank you guys!


----------



## lux (Oct 21, 2009)

very nice work.


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2009)

thanks Luca. I was asking myself, do you or other composers here write using a series of tones as a source for generating musical material? For certain applications I find it particularly useful...


----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2009)

Pzy-Clone @ 21st October 2009 said:


> ...but i guess anything without Taikos and a Epic Tom Ensemble constitutes as old fashioned these days ;P



:lol: :lol: thanks for the listen, Pzyclone


----------



## Mahlon (Oct 21, 2009)

Man, I love it!

Mahlon


----------



## watikutju (Oct 21, 2009)

I reckon you've pulled off the ensemble sound very well, its a great mix of libraries. I love CS - just got it myself and can't wait to muck around with it. Great composition too!!


----------



## TheoKrueger (Oct 21, 2009)

Great writing! Very mysterious atmosphere and keeps the interest alive. Great use of colors and piece alltogether, really liked it. CS sounds great too.

Cheers,
Theo


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 21, 2009)

Rob @ Wed Oct 21 said:


> it's been a while since I posted smthing so here's a little thing (1.30) I did the other day, kind of old fashioned drama score, feat. cinematic strings, vsl bones and horns, wivi trumpets, sam timpani, gtown cymbals. Trying to get a coherent ensemble sound here mixing different stuff, not an easy task...
> 
> http://www.robertosoggetti.com/drama572.mp3


;;

Definitely old fashioned. Really swell!: )

I think the cymbals arent exactly in the smae space but this sounds like a mystery out of the 50's-I think you nailed it.


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 21, 2009)

Yeah, this is very cool!


----------



## Stevie (Oct 22, 2009)

Very nice, reminds me a bit of the hitchcock movies in the 50/60s.


----------



## Rob (Oct 22, 2009)

Mahlon, thank you!



> I reckon you've pulled off the ensemble sound very well, its a great mix of libraries. I love CS - just got it myself and can't wait to muck around with it. Great composition too!!



thank you, watikutju, I find myself always chosing different combinations of libraries depending on the music, guess most everybody does this around here... I love CS too, still have to get to really know the library, though. I have an outdated system, and have to use smaller patches to be able to have a reasonably usable setup.

Theo, thank you very much!



> Definitely old fashioned. Really swell!: )
> 
> I think the cymbals arent exactly in the smae space but this sounds like a mystery out of the 50's-I think you nailed it.



Kevin, in my book "old fashioned" is a good thing! Not that I'm the nostalgic kind, but I think there's still much to be said using the old vocabulary... and you are perfectly right about the 50's inspiration. I'll have a look at the cymbals thing, thank you

Gunther, thank you very much!

Stevie, thank you, you and artsoundz nailed the Hitchcock reference!

again, thank you all!


----------

